# Sugar Free Cream Cheese Pumpkin Bars



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

These are great for keto or diabetics. Frankly they are great for anyone as the taste is crazy good off the charts. These honestly are decadent, likely won't even tell anyone they are sugar free lol. My wife just made a double batch of these. Recipe available at 









						Keto Healthy Pumpkin Bars
					

Keto healthy pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting use natural ingredients, no added sugar, and taste bakery fresh. Just 10 minutes prep!




					www.wholesomeyum.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2019)

That looks Awesome!!
Probably shouldn't be legal !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 27, 2019)

looks great, i'll take a couple slabs with a glass of milk please


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 27, 2019)

I should have shown this recipe to my wife.  
She spent the better of the morning making a low carb sugar free pecan cake. 
We haven't tried it yet since we're saving the cake for tomorrow.
Those  pumpkin bars look scrumptious. 
Big LIKE for sure. 

Maybe we need to get a low carb sugar free section going here on SMF?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I should have shown this recipe to my wife.
> She spent the better of the morning making a low carb sugar free pecan cake.
> We haven't tried it yet since we're saving the cake for tomorrow.
> Those  pumpkin bars look scrumptious.
> ...


That would be cool! We do a lot of Keto cooking in my house.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I should have shown this recipe to my wife.
> She spent the better of the morning making a low carb sugar free pecan cake.
> We haven't tried it yet since we're saving the cake for tomorrow.
> Those  pumpkin bars look scrumptious.
> ...




I don't know much about that kind of cooking.
I just kinda rely on portion control, because I can't do exercising.
I just hit a 7 year low this morning of 231.2, but I'm a little under 6' 3" now.
I'm betting tomorrow won't be a big help!!

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 27, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> That would be cool! We do a lot of Keto cooking in my house.



Absolutely!  
My wife is Type 2 and is 100% Keto.
I am not as disciplined as she is, but she bringing me around.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 27, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know much about that kind of cooking.
> I just kinda rely on portion control, because I can't do exercising.
> I just hit a 7 year low this morning of 231.2, but I'm a little under 6' 3" now.
> I'm betting tomorrow won't be a big help!!
> ...



It is all about cutting out just about all carbs and sugars and replacing those with good fats and high protein.  Think meat, but the diet is not limited to just meats as you can see. 
My wife knows more about Keto than me.  So I am only able to generalize.
My wife started Keto this past July because she was having trouble keeping her blood sugar in control even when she increased her insulin dosage.  The Keto diet has helped her with blodd sugar control and she has lost weight.   
One thing about Keto is that it isn't a rapid weight loss regimen.  

Congratulations on that 7 year low.  Portion control helps and is part of any good weight loss plan.  
You're right though, I think everyone is going to pretty much blow up their diets tomorrow.

Edit:  Bear, I forgot to mention that one of the benefits of Keto is that it is also good for people who have limited exercise tolerance.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 27, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> That would be cool! We do a lot of Keto cooking in my house.




Have you heard of or ever tried G. Hughes sauces?

I was skeptical at first, but after having the sugar free honey mustard and BBQ sauces, I was impressed.  I couldn't even tell they are sugar free.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Have you heard of or ever tried G. Hughes sauces?
> 
> I was skeptical at first, but after having the sugar free honey mustard and BBQ sauces, I was impressed.  I couldn't even tell they are sugar free.


Use them exclusively. I rarely put sauce on anything other than ribs but I do put it out with pork etc for guests. They love it too. Also buy his ketchup


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 27, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Use them exclusively. I rarely put sauce on anything other than ribs but I do put it out with pork etc for guests. They love it too. Also buy his ketchup



I don't think we have tried the ketchup, but I'll take your word for it.
Same here on the sauce.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh my............. just read that recipe to my wife. I think its on the list here now.


----------

